# Large Scale - Gartenbahn Data Base; Looking for more participation



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello everryone -

The Large Scale database at http://www.gbdb.info/index.php?l=english celebrated its second anniversary a few days ago.


It was originally started in Germany and was in German only but has since expanded, become bilingual, English and German, and has now grown to over 1600 entries and growing daily.


We have added a lot of standard gauge II items - that is 1:22.5 models running on 64 mm track. Those alone are worth a look - it's amazing what actually exists out there in Large Scale.

Most of the contributors so far have come from Germany, the products are therefore to a large degree LGB and other European manufacturers, there is only a small handfull of Aristocraft and USA Trains equipment listed. I would like to change that and am looking for participation by mls members.

In the end, the database will benefit everyone who is looking for information about specific large scale products.
You can search using any keyword or product ID, basic search uses an OR function, remember that, and once found, all the relevant information of that product is listed including download links for user guides, parts diagrams and sound files where applicable.
Until now, these downloadable documents were mostly LGB who have given us permission to host these documents on our website and make them available as required; just recently Lewis Polk of Aristocraft has also kindly given us permission to include Aristocraft documentation in the same manner. We have not requested USA Trains permission yet.


What is required now is participation by Large Scalers to populate the database with a lot more Aristocraft, USA Trains, Hartland and any other Large Scale engines and rolling stock that is not already listed.

The database is accessible to anyone without charge and without membership, however, if you wish to contribute and upload pictures and information of your equipment, you must register as a member or you can send the picture to me and I will upload it to the database.
Requirements for the picture is that it be no more than 800 pixels wide, but also not much smaller - I always start with larger photograpghs and reduce them to 800 pixels, and that the photograph ideally only shows the engine/car by itself in a view that shows as much of the unit, side, front and top, as possible.
The intent is that there will only be one entry for each model, however models where the description is different - ie it was shipped with and without decoder for instance using differnt part numbers - will be shown.
The main section of the database is for models the way they were shipped by the manufacturer - modified models and kit-bashed models have a separate sections.

Any questins/comments can be posted here or sent to me by email or PM.

Thanks, Knut

---------------------


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut- 

One question I have wished to ask, are you all looking for differences in items? Granted, this gets into the LGB collector/fanboy relm (eg, a green 4021, a brown with grey inside 4021, a brown inside and outside 4021) or do you just want one type of each? 

I really like the idea, and will dig around here and see what I can add to the effort, especially based on your answer to the above. 

.....and it would be interesting to see what kind of HLW/Kalamazoo stuff shows up too! One member here (I think he is here) just bought some Kalamazoo prototypes.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 07 Sep 2009 05:41 PM 
One question I have wished to ask, are you all looking for differences in items? Granted, this gets into the LGB collector/fanboy relm (eg, a green 4021, a brown with grey inside 4021, a brown inside and outside 4021) or do you just want one type of each? 


Hi Garrett -

Yes - we are definitely looking for all versions ever made to go into the main section.
The example you listed would all be in the database typically shown as dfifferent production years if that is the case and also reference in the description as different versions even though the LGB ID is identical.
Regarding the versions, we follow Roth and Doggett (which is the same as Greenberg); if there is a discrepancy shown in the Christmann catalog we mention that.
There are still many holes as far as LGB is concerned, both items where the basic unit is still missing, also missing descriptions, data etc.
And yes - this database will be useful for collectors as well. I have already made a number of corrections where Roth and Doggett were wrong based on input from collectors.


What we do not want is an identical duplicate although there are some in the database right now. 
If there is a duplicate, we will combine the information and chose the better photograph - also, if you have a better photograph than what is already in the database, we would use it to replace the existing one.

Regards, Knut 


PS: If you search for the 4021 you will find three versions in the database with a comment in the description that ten versions were actually produced.
It would be nice if eventually all ten versions were shown with pictures of each one but I don't think that will ever happen.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Knut,

I didn't know that you were looking for additional products. I'll see if I can find something.

Regards,


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Stan, 

Thanks for the help. 

At this point I think we have only about one-third of the items listed that LGB ever made. 
If I count all the different versions where the product ID was not changed, I think there will be anywhere from 3500 to 4000 different locos and cars. 
For both Aristocraft and USA Trains we only have a hand full in the database - I would like to build that up. 

The easiest way to see if something is already listed is to just type the product ID into the left search field. 
The database uses a canned software program as the underpinning and the basic search field assumes the OR function if there is more than one entry, so putting LGB 12345 into the search field will bring up all LGB items as well as 12345. 
You can go into the advanced search where you can select OR or AND with your search term, but I find just entering the five digit ID works well. You can use * as a wild card if needed. 

Regards, Knut


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I have checked the site more than a few times looking for LGB items as to get the stock numbers and so on. 
Don't know if I have anything in my collection (which is growing all the time) that would not be in that forum that is purely stock. BUT I do have many pieces of LGB that has been modified such as camo painted cars and soon an armour plated version of the 2080 2-6-2 with custom tender that will be used in a Panzer Zug I will be modeling for my military collection. If there is intrest, perhaps I should join and share these pictures I have. I always wish that I could find an older 2-10-2 Dampflok I could convert to a BR51 class and change out the "tank" part of the loco for a 4 axle tender and then armour plate the loco and add the armoured AA-AT car to push in front of the loco to pull my Armour train to the front. But perhaps I have gone more to the military side and these items would not be of intrest to those here in the train forums. Still would be nice to "Expand" my participation into the train realm again. Rocky


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Rocky - 

All pictures and information is welcome, stock, modified and scratch-built. 
Only requirement is that these are your photos (or if someone else's you have the right to publish them) and that it's a Large Scale loco or car. 
Just try to make sure it goes into the right category - but I can move it if necessary. 
And remember, it's not just LGB - this covers ALL of Large Scale. 

I'm sure people would be interested to see your "Panzer Zug" creations to date. 
The last three pictures that were entered show up on the bottom of the main page regardless of which category they were uploaded to, so anyone accessing GBDB will see them for a while at least. 

Knut


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

[/b] Hey Knut, [/b]
I'd like to find out more about joining the GB site. I do have some shots to share. [/b]
Most here wouldn't care for the WWII stuff. Here is one shot of a custom car I did. [/b]
It's hard to adapt 1/18 figures to the 1/22 scale trains, but I do what I can.[/b]

Rocky[/b]


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Rocky -

If you want to upload pictures and information yourself, you have to become a "member" of GBDB -
alternatively you can send me the pictures and info and I will put it up like I did this evening for another mls member here:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?im...;l=english


There is no cost or any obligation on your part to join. What we need is a bit of personal information like address and phone number.

I always try to put pictures up at 800 pixels; I would have liked them to be bigger - 1000 or 1200 pixels but then people with smaller displays squawk.

For the picture you have posted above, I would have 'trimmed' around the car and made the picture 800 pixels like this:


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry for the thread drift....but it will go back to topic by the end, promise! 

Rocky, what camouflage pattern did you use for this? I ask as I have some Stráž obrany státu (Czechoslovakian Defense Guard) models in the works, and we are finding that info on interwar Czechoslovakia camo is becoming a pain. Five (solid, no fade) colors by last count! It could be worse, it could be the pre 1937 German "Buntfarbenanstrich"! 

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...0201083151 

Knut, thanks for allowing the modified models, I can add a couple to that mix for sure also! (Told you we would get back to thread).


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 10 Sep 2009 06:17 PM 

Knut, thanks for allowing the modified models, I can add a couple to that mix for sure also! (Told you we would get back to thread).



Garrett -

Any loco or rolling stock is welcome as long as it's "Large Scale" and these are your own pictures.
The first nine categories from Steam locos to Starter Sets are intended for stock items or nearly stock items. We would for instance include cars where the wheels have been changed to metal wheels or figures added to cars - soem thing that can be easily defined in the description as not being stockand it can usually also be easily removed.


Sratch-built and kit-bashed models have their own category - that's where Rocky's car would go for instance and then there is a final category for factory errors and unique factory items.

The last three entries are always shown at the bottom of the main page - doesn't matter which category they were assigned to.
Search also covers all categories and is a full text search of all entries.
There is an additional field when you enter information where you can add search terms that are not part of any visible text.

Regards, Knut


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

How about kit makers and their kits? like Lasergang and proinor.no?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Hagen on 11 Sep 2009 02:04 AM 
How about kit makers and their kits? like Lasergang and proinor.no?




Definitely welcome.
I'm familiar with Lasergang, Proinor is new to me. Do they have a website?

But if it's Large Scale and either a loco or cars, it would be great to add their models.


Besides using the database to get information on either a specific item or to find out what kind of models are available of a certain type. I sometimes just browse through a category for enjoyment. 

That way I find models I never knew even existed especially in gauges other than 45mm.

Knut


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

They do have a website indeed
www.proinor.no
There are more stuff planned than what is currently on their website, a steam locomotive in gauge one, and quite a few 1/22.5 kits as well.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Hagen on 11 Sep 2009 10:53 AM 
They do have a website indeed
www.proinor.no




That was too easy.
I think google actually found that site when I looked for it, but the google text was about aircrafts so I skipped right past it.

Is the official company name Profiles in Norway or Proinor or something different?
I'll get them added to the database as a manufacturer once I know. 


Thanks, Knut

PS: If you have any of their models and want to add them to the database, you can send me a picture and I'll enter the manufacturers name manually.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

The name is profiles in Norway, proinor for short. 
I do have some of their sets, but I am not finished with any of them at the moment, sadly. 
They go great with Slaters wheels and Hübner or Miha buffers. Sadly I can't find any of the Hübner Länderbahn buffers


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Both Proinor and Lasergang have been added to the manufacturer list. 

Isn't that an incentive to finish some of those Proinor kits so you can show them to the world? 

Knut


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Indeed Knut, but I am working, atleast was before the summer, on a loco to pull them


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Knut, 
I just filled out the forum to join. 
So hopefully soon I can start adding to the database, at least in the customs forum !!!

Rocky


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

That's great Rocky. 
Looking forward to your entries. 

Just a note - You have to have a picture (obviously) or you can't store the information, but you also have to have an entry in the product ID field for the upload to work (this is modified std software, that's why). 
For your own items where there is no product ID or even if you don't know it, just use a few dashes --- in the product ID field. 

@Rune Hagen 
First Lasergang car was added recently: 
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=1809 

Knut


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Knut, 
Perhaps I should have you PM me about the details on posting pictures. 
I keep my pictures stored here in my MLS storage area. It'll be a couple to a few days before I can 
"stage" some pictures that have the cars in them. Might not hurt to run them by you just to be sure 
they are ok to post. I am actually working with the trains today - well kinda. I am going thru my LGB 
collection getting ready to downsize a bit for a trade from a Rugen loco - which itself will be modified 
from an 0-8-0 to a 2-8-0, plus it will lose the tank coal bin behind the cab and a tender added to the 
loco. Time is short right now, but I'm doin' what I can !!! 

Rocky


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Rocky -

I might as well post the basic steps here in case anyone else wants to contribute.

To post pictures and information on GBDB one has to be registered - the other option is to send me the picute and info or even post a link to the picture here, and I can add it to the database.

We provide the storage space for the pictures and the text on the GBDB server.
The picture is uploaded from your computer along with any text you may have entered in the various GBDB fields, so the picture has to be on your computer to start with.

If it's only on the mls webspace, you can either download it to the computer first or send me the mls link and I'll put the picture up.

To upload the picture and information is very straight forward.

Go to the www,gbdb.info site 

Log into your account
Select the appropriate category drilling down to the specific one that relates to the picture.

At the top right hand side you will see an "Upload" button.

Click on that and you will get a new entry field.
The first item on that entry page is the field for the picture with a browse button next to it.

Click on the browse button and select the picture on your computer. On the computer, I always reduce the pictures to 800 pixels across and usually sharpen them up - the select them for upload.

Fill in the rest of the fields with whatever info you have.
When doe, click on the submit button at the bottom of the page and the picture and info will be uploaded to the database and stored there.
The thumbnail will be generated automatically, today's date is entered automatically so is any info about the camera used if available and of course the user ID.

If you then go the main site www,gbdb.info, your picture will be the first one on the left of the three pictures across the bottom.
I usually click on it to see if the info is correct or if there are typos. 

As far as I know, you can make changes and corrections of anything you uploaded - if not, I can certainly fix any problems.


Everything is pretty much self-explanatory.


If you want to add a commercial item, I always enter the product ID number by itself (not including the mfr) in the search field at the left to see if the picture is in the database already. 

If you have a better picture than what is in the database, we would replace the existing one. 
Also, if it is an older LGB item , take a close look at the picture already in the database and your item - in the early days, LGB made up to 12 different versions of some cars (with the same product ID) and we would like to eventually include all of them.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Rocky - 

I just saw your first contribution to the Gartenbahn database at http://www.gbdb.info - thank-you 

How difficult (or easy) did you find it to post the picture and fill in the data? 
The web site basically uses modified generic software, but if you have any suggestions how to improve the site, I would be happy to review them. 

Regards, Knut


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Hey Knut, *
* After your breif instructions to post photos, it was clear sailing to get the one photo up. *
*Much easier than it'll be to "stage" some other photos to post some other loco and car photos. *
*I just want to get the best look you know. I really haven't had much time to work on trains lately. *
*But hope to get more time soon  *

*Rocky*


----------

